# Gps cycle computer



## John Robbins (16 May 2014)

Im looking for a second hand cycle computer such as garmin 200 or similar. So long as i can upload to strava so i can beat my mates times!
If anyone is upgrading and has one going spare please let me know. Cheers


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2014)

If you have a smart phone then just use the strava app
http://www.strava.com/running-app


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2014)

You need to budget around £50-£70 for a second hand 200, but as CK says, if you have a smartphone the app is free, although it can be a battery killer!

If you definitely want a 200 then keep an eye on the classifieds as they crop up pretty often.

Otherwise fleabay always has loads being advertised.


----------



## John Robbins (16 May 2014)

Yea, ive seen i can get it on my phone but its a blackberry work phone which i dont really want to take out. and as mentioned, the battery is useless. i also like the feature on the 200 that allows you to race against yourself. My main aim is to improve on speed for triathlons. ill keep an eye out online but just thought if anyone was thinking about selling one they could avoid the trouble and selling fees of advertising on ebay. plus i cant be bothered with the bidding thing. I dont mind paying up to £60 for one in good nick.


----------



## And (16 May 2014)

Would this work?
http://www.cyclesurgery.com/pws/Uni...gclid=CIyV77K5sb4CFYXKtAodoWgA4A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## John Robbins (17 May 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. i did a quick google to check reviews and found it even cheaper!....http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bryton-Rider-computer-wireless-black/dp/B006SDSWN0/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1400281148&sr=1-1&keywords=Bryton Rider 20E GPS
I dont think it has the vertual partner feature i was after so i may hold out for a 200. Cheers


----------

